

Mathematicians Prove Conjecture on Big Prime Number Gaps - treefire86
https://www.quantamagazine.org/20141210-prime-gap-grows-after-decades-long-lull/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8731040)

